# Running Postwar with a Cab-1



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello
I have the opportunity to get a CAB-1 TMCC and its accessories for a pretty good deal..
I only run Post war engines. I have only ever used a ZW, but am considering getting the remote.
What do you think?
Thanks for the input!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

You have to get a TMCC Powermaster (6-24130) or TPC (track power controller, there are two different types and they are a lot higher in price) to control a Postwar engine. I prefer running conventional engines with the conventional transformer handle, but like the remote because you aren't stuck at the control panel, you can sit back in your favorite chair, or walk around with the train while it's running.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are two different models of the PowerMaster. You can pick up the 135W PowerMaster, Lionel 6-12866 for very low prices at times on eBay. I've bought several of these for $15 on eBay, they worked fine. One of these will easily control one PW train.

The 180W Powermaster is usually sold in the $60-80 range, and you won't find a TPC for less than $100 and more for the 300W unit, and closer to $200 for the 400W unit.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the response.
This is what it comes with

PH-1 POWER HOUSE SUPPLY 6-12866 NIB 
TRAINMASTER POWERMASTER BASE 6-128687 NIB
TRAINMASTER COMMAND BASE 6-12911 NIB
CAB-1 REMOTE CONTROL NIB 6-12868 
and I already have a PW ZW
Would I need to buy anything else to run my trains?
Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You already have a PowerMaster, so you don't need anything else to run one train on the layout using the CAB1. If you have multiple tracks and want to more than one train at the same time, you'd have to add another PowerMaster for each separate track segment that will be independently operated.

Of course, you can also run multiple TMCC equipped locomotives without any additional stuff.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Whats a good but cheap starter TMCC equipped engine that I could get using the CAB-1?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the "cheap" depends on what's available. You can track what's going on in eBay for a bargain. Set up a search in O-gauge for "TMCC" or "command" and when new items show up, you'll get an email and you can check them out. Diesel stuff comes along pretty regularly in the $125-150 range, steamers are usually a bit more, but you can get deals on those as well. For instance, I picked up this one for $133 a few months back, it has TMCC and Railsounds.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

My favorite TMCC starter engine is the Mikado JR. They're going for quite a bit more than I paid for mine a few years ago, but they are nice looking, sounding and running engines. I pulled a fully weighted 25 car freight train with mine for two hours at a train show once and it was barely warm when I pulled it off to run something different. There are also the Berkshire Jr's which are OK looking engines, but not my favorite. The Lionmaster diesels are awesome (they were originally made with TMCC and the newer ones have the more advanced Legacy system). There are also the early TMCC GP7's/9's (from the early 90's when TMCC was brand new) that have the postwar style pullmor motor, magnetraction, but also have TMCC control, sounds and lights (flashing strobe beacon and directional headlights).

Here are some pictures of what I have

TMCC Mikado Jr (not a scale sized engine and I've changed some things to the front end of mine by adding details and painting parts)









TMCC GP9 (very similar to the postwar units, awesome sound system)









And the Legacy Lionmaster SD80MAC (Lionmaster is a series of engines with the full sound/command systems that are slightly undersized, while keeping the proportions, to run on tighter curves) which might be a little more engine than you would want. They are great if you can get a good deal on them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got rid of all my GP-9 TMCC units, they all had AC motors and poor low speed control with TMCC. Virtually all the larger locomotives I have are equipped with cruise control.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I got rid of all my GP-9 TMCC units, they all had AC motors and poor low speed control with TMCC. Virtually all the larger locomotives I have are equipped with cruise control.


Yes, but it sounds like he's into postwar and the AC motored TMCC GPs would be great for that. They run like postwar units, they just happen to have TMCC, sounds and fancy lights. They're nowhere near as smooth as the newer stuff, but they're not bad.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

It's true that I am mostly into post war.
Then I got Fastrack
Then I had to get the newer Strasburg kit (Where I grew up)
Now I'm getting a remote controller 
Quickly getting out of Control!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Trains tend to get out of control if you're not really careful, and none of us are really careful! :laugh:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Trains tend to get out of control if you're not really careful, and none of us are really careful! :laugh:


I started with a Lionel NYC 4-4-2 13 years ago. Somehow that engine brought home another 14 and about 35 cars.... :laugh:


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I am officially up and running my PW with the Cab-1.
I think I may have opened Pandora's Box :/
I read the threads about the SC-1 versus SC-2. It seems that I should probably stay away from the SC-1 because of the fastrack switches??
ALso, can anyone comment on the 
O Lionel #28034 Union Pacific 4-6-2 Pacific w/Command
as my 1st command engine. 
I know it is old technology for most of you, but being used to only PW, it is a leap forward!
Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd go with the SC-2, it's a much more robust unit. I have several SC-1's and three SC-2's. I've already replaced Triacs in the SC-1, they're not very robust.

I have the Lionel 6-28034, it's a pretty nice little rig. I did one improvement to it, I added cruise control.

Command/control is also like potato chips, you can't have just one.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Command/control is also like potato chips, you can't have just one.


As I learned after buying my TMCC Mikado JR, I now have a GP9, a pair of BB1 switchers, an upgraded Williams Hudson, and a Lionel Old Time track car (Lionel lines of course). I also recently got the SD80 pictured above which has Legacy. That's not going to be my only legacy locomotive in the future


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I keep looking for another Legacy locomotive on eBay, but so far they're still a bit "spendy"


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

OK so I currently have my CAb-1 hoked up to my powerhouse for power supply.... If I wanted to run more lines like my ZW, what do I need to do?
Thanks again, you guys are great!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

For each line you'd need another powermaster. One TMCC command base can be hooked up to multiple lines, but the powermasters will only control one line at a time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want to run another conventional locomotive on a different track block with the CAB-1, you'll need another PowerMaster to control the power. If you want to run it using the ZW handles, just connect the power over there. Make SURE you never bridge transformer power directly to the PowerMaster outputs, or you'll be shopping for another one! That includes crossing track blocks and having the pickups momentarily connect the two blocks together, bad news for semiconductor outputs!


----------

